# Evacuation Concerns



## AshDW (Sep 29, 2018)

I have a few concerns in regards to evacuating my province if the time comes where my family needs to do so. There are only two ways off of the island - a bridge that takes 20 minutes to cross, and a ferry that takes about two hours I believe. My concerns are traffic jams, something happening to the bridge, or not enough room on the ferry. Of course I could consider moving to the "mainland", however that would be my last resort. I'm not able to afford a personal boat at this time nor do I have the place to store it. I'm hoping that being more prepared than others will buy me some time to avoid the chaos. Hopefully while others are packing I'm already on the mainland.

Does anyone have any tips on what I could or should do? 

Thank you so much!
AshDW


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

have a boat of some kind? 

What threats are there that could cause an evacuation?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

as above... buy a boat. why live on an island if you do not have a boat


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Short of a boat I can only suggest being ready to move out at a moments notice. Stay in touch with wha'ts happening in the world and in your area. Look for signs that may give you an early advantage. Most people will wait to move out till the last second. Have a BOB ready and GHB in your vehicle. Can you stage supplies on the mainland? What are your concerns? Tsunami? Only two ways out doesn't give you a lot of options.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AshDW said:


> I have a few concerns in regards to evacuating my province if the time comes where my family needs to do so. There are only two ways off of the island - a bridge that takes 20 minutes to cross, and a ferry that takes about two hours I believe. My concerns are traffic jams, something happening to the bridge, or not enough room on the ferry. Of course I could consider moving to the "mainland", however that would be my last resort. I'm not able to afford a personal boat at this time nor do I have the place to store it. I'm hoping that being more prepared than others will buy me some time to avoid the chaos. Hopefully while others are packing I'm already on the mainland.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on what I could or should do?
> 
> ...


Stay on the island.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Stay on the island.


I was thinking the same thing. Might be the best place if all hell breaks loose.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## AshDW (Sep 29, 2018)

Thank you so much everyone! My first choice would definitely be to bug-in, but things like hurricanes, natural, and man-made disasters are what my concerns are. Economic and financial issues might become present since we have to get things like food, supplies, etc. shipped over. If the shipping stops for whatever reason we'll see a crazy price-hike. Im doing my best to store food and supplies just in case. 

It might be a good thought to have some sort of storage space or cache on the mainland so thanks for that tip!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

To what extent can you grow your own food? And more important, do you have freshwater from a well or something like that? If you have, you are in a good place.

If things go south, Island might be a good place. just see to it that you have a boat for fishing, lots of food in the ocean 

and if it turns out that your island is a really shitty place for some reason, with a boat you have lots of options to relocate.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AshDW said:


> Thank you so much everyone! My first choice would definitely be to bug-in, but things like hurricanes, natural, and man-made disasters are what my concerns are. Economic and financial issues might become present since we have to get things like food, supplies, etc. shipped over. If the shipping stops for whatever reason we'll see a crazy price-hike. Im doing my best to store food and supplies just in case.
> 
> It might be a good thought to have some sort of storage space or cache on the mainland so thanks for that tip!


PEI is a pretty good place to be if SHTF. Have a plan to get rid of the libtard idiots and you should be fine. Firearms and ammo should be your first priority. Not a cache on the mainland


----------



## AshDW (Sep 29, 2018)

Swedishsocialist said:


> To what extent can you grow your own food? And more important, do you have freshwater from a well or something like that? If you have, you are in a good place.
> 
> If things go south, Island might be a good place. just see to it that you have a boat for fishing, lots of food in the ocean
> 
> and if it turns out that your island is a really shitty place for some reason, with a boat you have lots of options to relocate.


Growing food would be an option and there's lots of seafood that can be caught here. Unfortunately there are no deer, moose, or any substantial wildlife. I'm going to look into some boat options. Even a small fishing boat would be better than nothing!


----------



## AshDW (Sep 29, 2018)

Slippy said:


> PEI is a pretty good place to be if SHTF. Have a plan to get rid of the libtard idiots and you should be fine. Firearms and ammo should be your first priority. Not a cache on the mainland


Oh I know. I would love to have a firearm but there would be strict fines and potential jail time if I did. The only real way around it right now would be to look into a hunting license but would restrict me to shot guns im assuming. Here in Canada we aren't even permitted to carry knives. Doesn't mean everyone follows that rule ;-)


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

It is really hard to say to much because it all depends on the context. Usually islands are a good place, but then if that Island is Manhattan.. well, getting a boat might be a bit of a issue 

So, you know your situation best regarding local nature, local people, your skills and your family. 

Keep developing


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

My initial thoughts when I got prep minded just this year was to bug out. But after assessing my area I realized that even though I'm on the mainland I am, in a sense, on an island due to the geography here. 
I plan on staying put in the beginning if it's possible, then once things settle down I will assess my options and bug out routes. It'll be a lot easier to pick my way through abandoned vehicles, damaged bridges etc. w/o all the panicking people around. Options will open up, abandons cars and motorcycles with keys in the ignition, as well as boats and bicycles. 

Also keep in mind, one bridge means only one easy access point for wanderers, control the bridge, it's harder to sneak up in a boat then on foot, the community could easily control the island.

Just looked, that's a mighty long bridge like miles long, can't see anyone using a row boat to get on or off the island, also looks like a farming community, might just be a slice of heaven in SHTF.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

AshDW said:


> Oh I know. I would love to have a firearm but there would be strict fines and potential jail time if I did. The only real way around it right now would be to look into a hunting license but would restrict me to shot guns im assuming. Here in Canada we aren't even permitted to carry knives. Doesn't mean everyone follows that rule ;-)


I agree with @Slippy , self protection and that of your supplies will be crucial. When it goes bad, the animals will come looking. A good 12 gauge will suffice and a good one can be had relatively cheap. I understand Canada's primitive gun laws but try to get what you can legally and then train with it. I realize it's all about money. Start with the the essentials ( Food, Water, 1st aid, self defense, etc. ) and prepare for the most likely events particular to your area and then work concentrically outward.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Being aware of what's going on and being ready to move will be a great advantage. You will be off the island before the other sheep have a chance to react. Plus it's free. 

Also check out alternative routes to the bridge. Don't waste time sitting in traffic on the main road when you can sneak down a back road. Avoiding the long line and merge in ahead of the sheep.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

AshDW said:


> Growing food would be an option and there's lots of seafood that can be caught here. Unfortunately there are no deer, moose, or any substantial wildlife. I'm going to look into some boat options. Even a small fishing boat would be better than nothing!


growing a garden may be challenging where you are due to the short growing season. I would start with learning to grow root crops like potatoes, carrots, onions, beets, turnips, and radishes. Also fast growing crops that like the colder weather like lettuce, spinach, kale and anything in the cabbage family which would include broccoli and cauliflower. A lot of these can be grown in pots or buckets and moved inside to hide them if needed. You can also incorporate food plants into regular landscaping to hide them in plain site.

As for meat, grow rabbits. I can not say this enough on this forum. Rabbits produce a lot of meat, are very cheap and free if need be to feed and house. Best of all they blend in. They are quiet animals that you will seldom ever hear a sound from, they do not smell if their poop stays dry, or moved out into your gardens. Your neighbors will not even know you have them. Many people raise them in their garages or sheds where they can't even be seen if someone gets into your yard.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AshDW said:


> Oh I know. I would love to have a firearm but there would be strict fines and potential jail time if I did. The only real way around it right now would be to look into a hunting license but would restrict me to shot guns im assuming. Here in Canada we aren't even permitted to carry knives. Doesn't mean everyone follows that rule ;-)


Give me a few 12 Gauge pump shotties and me and my 16 year old niece will keep marauding welfare rats at bay.

Go ahead and apply for the Hunting License and buy the 12 gauge.

It's only your stuff if you can keep it.


----------



## AshDW (Sep 29, 2018)

All I can say is WOW! So many great ideas! I have one rabbit now that I'm keeping as a pet to learn the basics of rabbit keeping. The more I think about the island I live on (Prince Edward Island) the more I would feel comfortable bugging in. Within the next couple of years I would like to move out of the city and into the country where I can expand and homestead!

Thank you all so much! You're great!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Give me a few 12 Gauge pump shotties and me and my 16 year old niece will keep marauding welfare rats at bay.
> 
> Go ahead and apply for the Hunting License and buy the 12 gauge.
> 
> It's only your stuff if you can keep it.


What @Slippy says. Shotguns are great up close. I bet you could get a rifle too if you look into it. No point in spending time and money for food, shelter, warmth and water just to have it taken away from you. Protecting you and yours is a priority.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

AshDW said:


> I have a few concerns in regards to evacuating my province if the time comes where my family needs to do so. There are only two ways off of the island - a bridge that takes 20 minutes to cross, and a ferry that takes about two hours I believe. My concerns are traffic jams, something happening to the bridge, or not enough room on the ferry. Of course I could consider moving to the "mainland", however that would be my last resort. I'm not able to afford a personal boat at this time nor do I have the place to store it. I'm hoping that being more prepared than others will buy me some time to avoid the chaos. Hopefully while others are packing I'm already on the mainland.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on what I could or should do?
> 
> ...


I live in a densely populated urban area. The traffic here, on a normal day, is horrible so I can only imagine the nightmare it will be if everyone is trying to evacuate. In fact I already know it will be impossible to evacuate my area unless I'm smart enough to realize the threat before everyone else. So I am definitely bugging in. The only answer for me is to move to a less populated area. Unfortunately that is not a possibility at the moment. So really all I can do is keep my fingers crossed nothing bad enough happens to warrant an evacuation.

So my suggestion to you is move or start focusing on bugging in. Have plenty of food, water and medical supplies on hand and make sure you have a way of protecting/defending what you have.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Give me a few 12 Gauge pump shotties and me and my 16 year old niece will keep marauding welfare rats at bay.
> 
> Go ahead and apply for the Hunting License and buy the 12 gauge.
> 
> It's only your stuff if you can keep it.


I have several defensive shotguns. With slugs and personnel protection rounds, in close it is devastating and demoralizing. I like shotties.:devil:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I have several defensive shotguns. With slugs and personnel protection rounds in close it is devastating and demoralizing. I like shotties.:devil:
> 
> View attachment 83019


Me Too! At the ranges I'll be dealing with, I can hand everyone a 12 gauge and a battle bandolier (buck-N-slugs). Pump shotties were so cheap used years ago, pick 'em up all day for $150. Repel boarders!


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm coming in late to this thread, many have already said what I was going to... 

1 If you must get off the island, having some supplies stored at a spot 15-20 miles away on your way to a better place may be a good idea. This could give you a head start on the mass exodus over the bridge.

2 If it were me, I'd make an attempt to get at least a 12-14 foot (jonh boat?) but maybe a V-hull design instead of flat bottom. I see them advertised on craigslist in my area from $800- $1,600. Fall is a better time of year because many want to get a bigger boat, upgrade. 

3 The problem with not having a gun (and proper training with it) and bugging out with a loaded down vehicle is, you become a target for someone who does have a gun but no supplies. 

4 What options do you have legally for other types of weapons? Bow, air gun, even s sling shot can slow a person down, throwing knives, etc. A broom stick cut to a spear can stop an attacker, but you have to be close. If laws are keeping you from defending yourself, it's time to think outside the box.

5 Do you have a partner at all? Do they have any connections that could help in getting off the island?

6 Staying on the island may be a good thing depending on the event. However, I'd guess there would be a lot of crazy panic in the first 72 hours. Defense (and laying low) will be critical. 

7 Most of all, come up with a few plans, and stick to them best you can. Don't panic. Being able to adapt, make the best of it and being quick on your feet could be what saves you. Good luck.

Also, don't hesitate to ask questions. There are many people on this site who have good skills and 2-3 of them are even nice. :tango_face_wink: No stupid questions.


----------



## AshDW (Sep 29, 2018)

So many great ideas and thoughts everyone! I appreciate the time it took you to respond and I've taken them all into careful consideration. I feel more at ease now. 

I think I'm going to really focus on my bugging-in supplies for now, GHB etc, as well I've looked into obtaining a Firearm Safety Course in order to legally allow me to purchase hunting supplies and eventually a legal firearm. 

I have a husband who is supportive and appreciative - but definitely not an active prepper nor interested in self-defense or stock piling. 

I look forward to spending more time on this forum as I think I've finally found a community! :-D


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AshDW said:


> So many great ideas and thoughts everyone! I appreciate the time it took you to respond and I've taken them all into careful consideration. I feel more at ease now.
> 
> I think I'm going to really focus on my bugging-in supplies for now, GHB etc, as well I've looked into obtaining a Firearm Safety Course in order to legally allow me to purchase hunting supplies and eventually a legal firearm.
> 
> ...


I've got to be honest with you...Your government requiring a course in order to legally buy hunting supplies is freaking foreign to me.

Also a husband (I assume he is genetically a male) who is not interested in defending his woman, is just plain FUBAR.

I will never understand why the citizens of Canada allowed their government to turn them into sheep.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Due to the fires in Northern California, I have been through two evacuations in two years. One was mandatory and the other advisory. From my own experience, the one thing that was very helpful was to have friends/family outside the evacuation zone. Having a GHB for each member of the family is a necessity. As a matter of fact, ours are still sitting on the floor in one of our rooms. I sent my wife and kids out during the mandatory and was glad I did. The air quality was very bad. State and local law enforcement made a hard closure of the road system leading into our valley. Once you got out, you weren't getting back in. I would say during the mandatory, that 95% of the population left. My job allowed me to get through the road closures, but I have to say it was like a science-fiction novel driving the roads in our valley. No lights, no electricity, no people. Very strange. If you can be armed and prepared, all th better.


----------



## Mereel Kestan (Oct 12, 2016)

Are you on Fogo? If so then for sure bug in. Store up firewood and blankets, as well as food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

